# Beri hits 1000!!!



## DDT

*BRAVO !!!​*
DDT


----------



## Kelly B

Félicitations!!!
Il paraît que tes pieds soient libérés du béton!


----------



## ILT

Congratulations Beri!!!

And thanks for 1000 insightful posts


----------



## Agnès E.

Voici ton certificat de passage de la ligne des 1000 postes.
Félicitations, beri !


----------



## panjandrum

*--------~~~~~BIG CHUCKLE~~~~~--------*​[You balanced on 998 for a while before taking the plunge]​*Well done Beri - 1000 posts of fascinating puzzles and helpful comment here's to many more.*​


----------



## beri

thanks to all for your thoughtfulness 
*DDT * > grazie per aver iniziato questo thread e per tutto quello che fai per me. Grazie ancora... 
*Agnès* > j'en veux plus!!! %-PPP pognooooon 
*Kelly * > en effet, mon stage s'est fini il y a 10 jours 
*ILT* > thanks for greeting although we never met before 
*panjy * > indeed, I've been balancing and I've waited for... haha you'd like to know for what... well wait a few more hours and take a look at the French-English forum, there may be something new (my 1000th post will be the sticky you'll find in this new place )


----------



## Sev

I'm *beri* happy you've reached your first 1000 !  
Bravo bravo  amigo  !​But no, he's not ill, he's just crazy to be at 1000 !


----------



## beri

please help yourself with raspberis


----------



## VenusEnvy

Beri: Congrats! It's a shame we don't get to see one another very much... You arrived at 1,000 quickly! I wish thousands more.


----------



## superromu

Béri a la fin de son stage ! 
et bravo pour tes 1000 !!!


----------



## beri

*romu * > mdr!!!!  très bien trouvé et tellement vrai, parce qu'ils avaient l'air contents de moi = j'ai cassé des briques et parce que c'est ce que j'avais envie de faire au béton en sortant 
*venus * > well, quickly is a big word. I'm among the first members  I've been stuck at 250 or so for a while. My internship is what made me post insanely after


----------



## Kelly B

Aha!!! Found it!
The game is afoot! (le jeu commence, une référence à Sherlock Holmes). Congratulations again, this time on your new, remarkably thorough, new pursuit and status.


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations!!


----------



## la grive solitaire

MILLE FÉLICITATIONS, BERI! GO  WILD!  ​


----------



## timpeac

Many congratulations, Beri, it is good to have you in the forums.


----------



## Whodunit

*Beaucoup de félicitations pour tes 1000 posts secourables! * ​


----------



## Isotta

*Félicitations, beri!!*

*(mieux vaut tard que jamais)*

*Isotta.*​


----------

